# Careflite DFW



## Mike Honcho (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with Careflite Dallas? I'm just out of EMT school and I'm interviewing with them Monday. How do compare to AMR? I've interviewed there as well.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 13, 2010)

Never heard of 'em.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2010)

If you can get an in with CareFlite, take it in a heartbeat and never look back.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If you can get an in with CareFlite, take it in a heartbeat and never look back.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 13, 2010)

Great reputation, great protocols, great career opportunities, great pay, great people.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 13, 2010)

Is working for Careflite as a new EMT generally though
 of as a better opportunity than AMR? Thanks for the feedback, I'm new and this is the only place I've been able to get any questions answered.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 13, 2010)

Mike Honcho said:


> Is working for Careflite as a new EMT generally though
> of as a better opportunity than AMR? Thanks for the feedback, I'm new and this is the only place I've been able to get any questions answered.



I would say so. CareFlite has a better rep and much better pay for new EMTs starting out.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool, thanks again


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2010)

CareFlite EMTs get paid more than I do as a Paramedic...........................


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> CareFlite EMTs get paid more than I do as a Paramedic...........................



I get paid more than you do too


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> CareFlite EMTs get paid more than I do as a Paramedic...........................



Sorry for rubbing that in... I know it had to burn a little..


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I get paid more than you do too



Anyone got a bag of ice? We need some over here.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 13, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anyone got a bag of ice? We need some over here.



I'm so cool, I can substitute as ice. B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I get paid more than you do too



Atleast I don't have to transport codes to a hospital an hour away.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Atleast I don't have to transport codes to a hospital an hour away.



Transporting non-ROSC cardiac arrest is so yesterday!

... and Brown gets paid more than all of you


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Transporting non-ROSC cardiac arrest is so yesterday!
> 
> ... and Brown gets paid more than all of you


Trust me I know. I'm trying to change my new services views on that.
And Linuss, its sometimes less than an hour


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I'm so cool, I can substitute as ice. B)



Oh rly? I think Linuss might attribute the opposite of cool to a member of the opposite gender from him. Be careful. Lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2010)

Lukewarm?


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 13, 2010)

CareFlite?  From the top down there are some major issues.

I predict that within six months to a year CF as we know it will no longer exist.  Sure, there'll still be a company by that name, but I wonder if it will even be recognizable.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 14, 2010)

example?  My only complaint was lack of quality restaraunts...


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 14, 2010)

Medic2409 said:


> CareFlite?  From the top down there are some major issues.
> 
> I predict that within six months to a year CF as we know it will no longer exist.  Sure, there'll still be a company by that name, but I wonder if it will even be recognizable.



Been reading Just Helicopters?


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 14, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Been reading Just Helicopters?



They've been getting hammered pretty badly over there.

I've just been seeing a lot of things, lately, and hearing more and more.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 14, 2010)

> They've been getting hammered pretty badly over there.
> 
> I've just been seeing a lot of things, lately, and hearing more and more.



Cool, the consortium concept works, until your "partners" are fighting each other for survival.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 14, 2010)

Careflite is a pretty good company. They pay better than AMR, but from what I hear, they have been suffering just like AMR has.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 14, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> Careflite is a pretty good company. They pay better than AMR, but from what I hear, they have been suffering just like AMR has.



Who DOESN'T pay better than AMR in Dallas?


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Who DOESN'T pay better than AMR in Dallas?



Medical Center of Mckinney


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a buddy that works for careflight, he says they pay so much because all the crap you have to put up with..... What the "crap" is tho I haven't a clue........


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

You sure they don't pay so much because they are a non-profit organazation and have to put the money some place?


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You sure they don't pay so much because they are a non-profit organazation and have to put the money some place?



Nope, as a matter of fact, in all ground divisions except one, they have cut hours back to 40/week, rather than the 48/week the employees were getting.  Also, they are hiring a LOT of PRN personnel in order to avoid paying that 8 hrs. OT.

I've heard something about how they're over a million dollars in the hole.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 15, 2010)

MedicSchwanee said:


> I have a buddy that works for careflight, he says they pay so much because all the crap you have to put up with..... What the "crap" is tho I haven't a clue........



Lets just say that some EMT's get away with any and everything, while others get fired for much lesser offenses.

For example, there was one EMT who intubated a patient, and nothing happened...NOTHING.  On the other hand, there was an EMT who started an IV, and got fired.

Makes ya wonder.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Dec 19, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> Careflite is a pretty good company. They pay better than AMR, but from what I hear, they have been suffering just like AMR has.



suffering how?


----------



## Stephanie. (Dec 19, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> Careflite is a pretty good company. They pay better than AMR, but from what I hear, they have been suffering just like AMR has.



What do you mean, suffering?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

Medic2409 said:


> Lets just say that some EMT's get away with any and everything, while others get fired for much lesser offenses.
> 
> For example, there was one EMT who intubated a patient, and nothing happened...NOTHING.  On the other hand, there was an EMT who started an IV, and got fired.
> 
> Makes ya wonder.


I just can't see how that would happen. Now if the EMT who tubed was an EMT-I and the EMT who started the line was an EMT-B... yea, I could see it going down like that. And it would make sense.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 20, 2010)

Medic2409 said:


> Lets just say that some EMT's get away with any and everything, while others get fired for much lesser offenses.
> 
> For example, there was one EMT who intubated a patient, and nothing happened...NOTHING.  On the other hand, there was an EMT who started an IV, and got fired.
> 
> Makes ya wonder.



Stephanie, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't every truck in the Careflite system have a medic on-board? I just don't see this. Sound like typical inter-service trashtalk/gossip.

In addition SOME medical directors allow personnel in paramedic school to perform skills while on-duty. Not saying I agree with it (strongly disagree in fact) but it is done.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Stephanie, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't every truck in the Careflite system have a medic on-board? I just don't see this. Sound like typical inter-service trashtalk/gossip.
> 
> Agree, whole-heartedly.  Sounds like something an ex-employee would say after being fired.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Honcho said:


> suffering how?



I've heard that they haven't been getting paid from Medicare just like every other company.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> > Originally Posted by Medic2409
> > Lets just say that some EMT's get away with any and everything, while others get fired for much lesser offenses.
> >
> > For example, there was one EMT who intubated a patient, and nothing happened...NOTHING. On the other hand, there was an EMT who started an IV, and got fired.
> ...




The two incindents above did happen, and none of what went down made sense.  OTOH, while CF didn't do anything to the EMT-B who intubated, he did have to go to before the State and very nearly lost his patch.  These were two incident's that occurred years ago.  All parties involved have moved on, and my bringing them up after all these years was unnecessary.  As I said, the EMT who intubated almost lost his patch, and I don't know if even now the State will allow him to become a Medic.  The EMT who started the IV had apparently been warned once, he has also moved on and is now an Intermediate who I believe is working towards his Medic.

As far as things that are going on now, well, what has happened has happened.  CF has a lot of good people on the streets, my issue is my problem, not theirs, and I will do my best to keep it to myself.


----------

